# المنتديات الاجتماعية > منتدى مناسبات الاعضاء >  سهرة عجلون ...

## غسان

_انعليت وانا برفع الصور .._  
_القصة وما فيها .. اجتماع لعدد من الاعضاء تحول لرحله ومغامره ومخالفة سير .._ 
_كانت النيه نلتقي انا واحمد الزعبي وعباده ببالميرا كافيه .. حسان لما عرف بالموضوع رحنا انا وياه .. وربيع انضم متأخر بعد ما خلص شغله .._
_ ما الكم بطولة السيره كانت المعارك طاحنه في لعبة التريكس .. كمان شوي بسربلكم النتائج كلها .. الساعة وحدة وربع طلعنا من الكافيه بدهم يسكروا .._
_ وكنا بنودع ببعض ولا حسان بقترح نروح على مزرعتنا بعجلون الكل وافق .. اخذنا عشاء وانطلقنا .._
_ على فكره كان في ضيف مع عباده (( احمد شطناوي )) .. والركبه بالسياره كانت غير شكل .. ما في داعي اشرح احنا سته وكسبها حسان لانه سايق .. والضيف لانه ضيف .._ 

_بعدنا بنقول بسم الله وقفتنا دورية الشرطة .. طلبوا الهويات وعشان تكمل انا وابوالزعبي مش شايلين هوياتنا .. بس الحمدلله الهويه الجامعيه كفت ووفت .. المهم اخرونا نص ساعة زمن حتى تحققوا من هوياتنا .. انطلقنا لعجلون ... وحسان ما قصر على الطريق وصلنا كفته من المطبات .._ 

_وصلنا على عجلون شغلنا الصوبه وتعشينا واحمد شطناوي عمللنا شاي (( طعمه غريب بس زاكي وبدفي )) .. وحكينا وما خلينا حدا من شرنا .. وظلينا بعجلون للساعة ستة ونص الصبح .. وعدنا الى اربد .. تخالفنا على الطريق .. حموله زائده .. .._

_ بالفعل كانت سهره من العمر .._ 

_بصراحة تمنينا ناس كثير يكونوا موجودين .. وان شاء الله الخير بالجايات ..._  
_بتركم مع الصور .. الصور بتحكي لحالها .._ 
 

 

_طبعا الشباب من اليمين لليسار.. حسان ..عباده ..غسان ..ربيع ..احمد الزعبي ..احمد شطناوي_
 

 

_ابو الزعبي بردان .._ 
 
 

 


 



 

 

_انا وابوشريك هون فزنا على حسان وربيع فوز من الاخر .._  
 

_كان في مجال لواحد خامس كمان بالخلفي .._ 
 
 
_هون اخر لعبه بالشده انا والحج ربيع فزنا  .._  
 


 


 


 


 



 


 

_انا وابو شريك .._  

 

_ربيع اكثر من عانى من المطبات الهوائيه .._ 

_على فكره لسى فيه صورتين لاحمد الزعبي من الاخر ... .. بس هو مش راضي انزلهم .._

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## غسان

_الله يبسطك يا مها .._

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

:Db465236ff:  حلوه :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: >>>> سهرة من العمر صحيح حسان ما وقف ولا على مطب ولا على اشارة مرور واتخالفنا ووقفتنا الشرطة وربيع طول الطريق قاعد بحضني بس كانت من الاخر ...خصوصا الشاي تبع غسان واحمد اللي بشوفه بقول بيبسي

----------


## زينة

والله فعلا مغامرة حلوة  :Db465236ff:

----------


## غسان

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi  
_>>>> سهرة من العمر صحيح حسان ما وقف ولا على مطب ولا على اشارة مرور واتخالفنا ووقفتنا الشرطة وربيع طول الطريق قاعد بحضني بس كانت من الاخر ...خصوصا الشاي تبع غسان واحمد اللي بشوفه بقول بيبسي_


_ _ 

_ا__نا ما دخلني بالشاي ..  لا من قريب ولا من بعيد .._

----------


## آلجوري

له له راحت على الي ما راحوا .. بس المهم نجح مشروعك يا غسان وعملت رحلة من العمر ..  :Smile: 

هاي الايام الحلوة الي ما بتنعاد  ... بكرة لما تتخرجوا وتشتغلوا وتتزوجوا ببطل في سهر لل6:30 برة الدار  ... انتو بتعرفوا العواقب  :Db465236ff:

----------


## عُبادة

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 
 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 
 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 
 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 
 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 
 :SnipeR (62):

----------


## غسان

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جوري  
_له له راحت على الي ما راحوا .. بس المهم نجح مشروعك يا غسان وعملت رحلة من العمر .. 

هاي الايام الحلوة الي ما بتنعاد ... بكرة لما تتخرجوا وتشتغلوا وتتزوجوا ببطل في سهر لل6:30 برة الدار ... انتو بتعرفوا العواقب_ 


_ شكرا ايات .. هو زبطت هالسهره .. بس كان مشروع الرحله اكبر واحلى ..._

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> شو رايكم يا جماعه نكررها في العطله


اوكي حبيبي انت خيط واحنا نلبس

----------


## سيلينا89

يا عمي  انها عجلون بلدي ونبض قلبي
بحبببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببب  ببببك يا عجلوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووونتي

----------

